
Improving social media by making social graphs temporary - username223
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/28/technology/social-media-privacy.html
======
kyoob
I worry that giving users a "clean up my graph" button is just going to
increase the value of user data, since it'll no longer have stale connections
or reflected tastes.

~~~
username223
That may be true (e.g. Facebook knows my musical tastes as of 12 years ago,
which aren't relevant today), but I might be willing to pay that price in
exchange for transience. A social network that resisted bulk archiving by
third parties, and removed content in a permanent and legally-binding way
after a given interval, would be providing a genuinely useful service. When
you put something up on the regular web, its lifetime is completely out of
your control. Sure, there would be screenshots and individual copying, but
such a service could prevent bulk mirroring.

